# Δημοψήφισμα: Ναι ή Όχι;



## nickel (May 3, 2015)

Δεν έχω καταλήξει ακόμα κατά πόσο ένα δημοψήφισμα για τις σχέσεις μας με την Ευρώπη θα ήταν υπεύθυνη και δημοκρατική ενέργεια ή μια ανοησία με ολέθριες συνέπειες. Για τη σχετική έμπνευση του ΓΑΠ είχα εκφραστεί με τα χειρότερα λόγια, αλλά δεν ήταν από μια μεριά να με ακούσει. 

Από το βράδυ που ανέφερε και ο πρωθυπουργός το δημοψήφισμα στην εκπομπή του Χατζηνικολάου εξετάζεται πιο σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο από τους αρθρογράφους. Αν είναι βέβαια να γίνει δημοψήφισμα με τη λογική του κ. Φλαμπουράρη («οι εταίροι θα πρέπει να δεχτούν τη νέα ετυμηγορία των Ελλήνων»), μάλλον δεν διδαχτήκαμε τίποτα από την απήχηση που είχε το επιχείρημα «Μα αυτά ψήφισε ο ελληνικός λαός». Ποιος θα εξηγήσει στην κυβέρνηση ότι γίνονται τουλάχιστον γραφικοί κάθε φορά που επικαλούνται αυτό το επιχείρημα έξω από την Ελλάδα;

Ενδιαφέρον είχε η άποψη του Κ. Ζούλα στην Καθημερινή:

Θέλω να διαβάσετε το ερώτημα που ακολουθεί και να το απαντήσετε αφού το σκεφτείτε για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα. «Θα εξουσιοδοτούσατε την κυβέρνηση να υπογράψει μια νέα συμφωνία με τους δανειστές, ακόμη και αν αυτή απέβαινε εις βάρος των ασθενέστερων οικονομικά ομάδων;» Υποθέτω ότι ένας μεγάλος αριθμός, ίσως οι περισσότεροι, θα απαντούσε «όχι». Δείτε, όμως, πώς θα άλλαζε η απάντησή σας αν στην ίδια ερώτηση έμπαινε και η εξής προσθήκη: «Θα εξουσιοδοτούσατε την κυβέρνηση να υπογράψει μια νέα συμφωνία ακόμη και αν αυτή απέβαινε εις βάρος των ασθενέστερων οικονομικά ομάδων ή θα προτιμούσατε την επιστροφή στη δραχμή;».

Εχετε καταλάβει το νόημα του προλόγου. Πρόκειται όχι για το αν θα γίνει το περιβόητο δημοψήφισμα, αλλά σε τι θα μας καλέσει ο κ. Τσίπρας να απαντήσουμε αν εντέλει πραγματοποιήσει τη θρασύτατη απειλή του. Την ονομάζω έτσι γιατί χρειάζεται απύθμενο πολιτικό θράσος να έχεις δώσει τόσες υποσχέσεις επί πέντε χρόνια και ύστερα από 100 μέρες στην εξουσία όχι μόνον να μην ομολογείς ότι απεδείχθησαν ανεφάρμοστες, αλλά να επιζητείς και δικαίωση για την εξόφθαλμη διάψευσή σου.

Δεν είναι, όμως, ο στόχος του παρόντος να αναδείξει πόσο παράλογο είναι η κυβέρνηση να επιζητεί νέα εντολή για να μην εφαρμόσει όσα υποσχέθηκε. Αλλού κρύβεται η παγίδα και παραδόξως δεν έχει αναδειχθεί. Στον τρόπο που θα διατυπωθεί το ερώτημα του δημοψηφίσματος.

Συνέχεια: http://www.kathimerini.gr/813665/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/gia-na-xoyme-kalo-rwthma​
Σε άρθρο του Κ. Γιαννακίδη με τίτλο «Να ζήσω ή να πεθάνω σε ένα φλαμέγκο επάνω;» (εδώ) ανακάλυψα νήμα του τουίτερ όπου υποβάλλονται ιδέες για το ερώτημα του δημοψηφίσματος, αλλά δυστυχώς δυσκολεύεσαι να βρεις αρκετές χιουμοριστικές ιδέες εκεί. 

Πριν από δύο εβδομάδες ο Ρίτσαρντ Ντόκινς έγραψε στο τουίτερ «Tory promised referendum on Europe is DEEPLY irresponsible. Absurd to trust the UK public to weigh up such a serious, complex economic issue» και δέχτηκε αρκετές επιθέσεις για την άποψή του.
https://twitter.com/richarddawkins/status/589880064436789248

Ποιες συνθήκες θα επέτρεπαν ένα δημοψήφισμα στη χώρα μας με τρόπο που δεν θα μας διέλυε ακόμα περισσότερο;


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2015)

Μπορούμε να κάνουμε δοκιμαστικά (test runs) για να δούμε πού βρισκόμαστε, και κατόπιν να διατυπώσουμε το ερώτημα ανάλογα:

Μπορεί να υπάρξει μπουγάτσα με τυρί; ΝΑΙ—ΟΧΙ
Να αποδεχθούμε ότι ο _ορθοπεδικός _δεν χρειάζεται άλφα-γιώτα; ΝΑΙ—ΟΧΙ
Ονειρεύεσαι να είσαι εσαεί εσύ κι όλοι οι δικοί σου στο ελληνικό Δημόσιο; ΝΑΙ—ΟΧΙ
Το κέτσαπ μπαίνει υποχρεωτικά στην άκρη του πιάτου; ΝΑΙ—ΟΧΙ
Είναι ό,τι βγάζει η Apple μια άχρηστη και πανάκριβη χιψτεριά; ΝΑΙ—ΟΧΙ
Είναι ο μοναδικός σωστός τρόπος για το χαρτί υγείας αυτός με την άκρη μακριά απ' τον τοίχο; ΝΑΙ—ΟΧΙ
Να γράφουμε το _κτύριο_ με ύψιλον, για να μην έχουμε διλήμματα ήτα/γιώτα; ΝΑΙ—ΟΧΙ
Είναι καθαρό το ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα ποδοσφαίρου; ΝΑΙ—ΟΧΙ
Πρέπει το τσίπουρο να πάει 3€ με μεζέ; ΝΑΙ—ΟΧΙ
Θα καταστρέψουν τα γκρίκλις την ελληνική γλώσσα; ΝΑΙ—ΟΧΙ
_Εσύ _είσαι Το Ποτάμι; ΝΑΙ—ΟΧΙ


----------



## pidyo (May 3, 2015)

Προτού πάμε στην ακριβή διατύπωση του ερωτήματος του δημοψηφίσματος (και αφού προσπεράσω διακριτικά την τρομακτική διατύπωση ότι το δημοψήφισμα συνιστά μια «θρασύτατη απειλή») θα πρέπει να δούμε τον στόχο του δημοψηφίσματος. Και στο θέμα αυτό παρατηρώ με μεγάλη έκπληξη πως θεωρείται δεδομένο σε όλο το αντιπολιτευτικό φάσμα ότι ο στόχος του δημοψηφίσματος θα είναι η ρήξη, ότι δηλαδή η κυβέρνηση θα αναζητήσει (μαγειρεύοντας μάλιστα τη διατύπωση του ερωτήματος) πολιτική κάλυψη για να μην υποχωρήσει και να μας βγάλει από την Ευρώπη. Εμένα, αντιθέτως, μου φαίνεται απολύτως προφανές ότι στόχος του δημοψηφίσματος -αν τελικά φτάσουμε εκεί- θα είναι ακριβώς ο αντίθετος: η πολιτική κάλυψη για την άτακτη υποχώρηση, το αντιστάθμισμα της μεγάλης εσωκομματικής γκρίνιας με μια ακόμη «νωπή λαϊκή εντολή».


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Εμένα μου φαίνεται απολύτως προφανές ότι στόχος του δημοψηφίσματος -αν τελικά φτάσουμε εκεί- θα είναι ακριβώς ο αντίθετος: η πολιτική κάλυψη για την άτακτη υποχώρηση, το αντιστάθμισμα της μεγάλης εσωκομματικής γκρίνιας με μια ακόμη «νωπή πολιτική εντολή».


[επιστροφή σε σοβαρό mode] :)
Κι εγώ συμφωνώ πλήρως μαζί σου.


----------



## azimuthios (May 3, 2015)

Συμπληρώνω, μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου, κάτι που λείπει από το νήμα για να προσθέσω ένα λιθαράκι στα ωραία δημοψηφίσματα του Ζαζ. :) 

Είναι η Καθημερινή το απόλυτο Ευαγγέλιο της ελληνικής ενημέρωσης το 2014-15; ΝΑΙ - ΟΧΙ
Κοκκινιστό με μακαρόνια χοντρά για να ρουφάνε τη σάλτσα; ΝΑΙ - ΟΧΙ (με λεπτά)
Είναι το προφιτερόλ του Κωνσταντινίδη το πιο ωραίο; ΝΑΙ - ΟΧΙ (του Ανδριά είναι καλύτερο)
Τα τσουρέκια του Τερκενλή είναι μόδα; ΝΑΙ - ΟΧΙ 
Ο Σπανούλης προκάλεσε στο ΟΑΚΑ; ΝΑΙ - ΟΧΙ (έδειχνε τα αυτιά του έτοιμος να ακούσει προτάσεις για επιστροφή του στον ΠΑΟ)


----------



## Hellegennes (May 3, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Μπορούμε να κάνουμε δοκιμαστικά (test runs) για να δούμε πού βρισκόμαστε, και κατόπιν να διατυπώσουμε το ερώτημα ανάλογα:
> 
> Μπορεί να υπάρξει μπουγάτσα με τυρί; ΝΑΙ—ΟΧΙ
> Να αποδεχθούμε ότι ο _ορθοπεδικός _δεν χρειάζεται άλφα-γιώτα; ΝΑΙ—ΟΧΙ
> ...



Έλα τώρα, το πέμπτο δεν χρειάζεται δημοψήφισμα. Είναι καταφανώς καταφατική η απάντηση. Σου έχω ένα καλύτερο: χίπστερ ή χίψτερ; Τανκς ή τανξ;


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2015)

Εγώ με το δημοψήφισμα του ΓΑΠ είχα συμφωνήσει τότε, με το σκεπτικό ότι καλό είναι να αναλάβει και ο λαός την ευθύνη της άποψής του. Ωστόσο, τότε δεν ήξερα ότι δημοσιονομικά ζητήματα δεν μπορούν εκ του συντάγματος να τεθούν σε δημοψήφισμα και εδώ, όποιο κι αν είναι το ερώτημα, η πραγματική του έννοια θα είναι ναι ή όχι στο ευρώ.

Στην άποψη του Πιδύου παραπάνω, με την οποία συμφωνώ κι εγώ, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω το εξής: βρίσκω εξαιρετικά δειλή στάση τη στάση του δημοψηφίσματος εδώ. Ο λαός εξέλεξε την κυβέρνηση με ένα συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα για να πάρει αποφάσεις χρησιμοποιώντας ανθρώπους που έχουν, υποτίθεται, καλύτερη γνώση των δημοσιονομικών και της μακροοικονομίας από το μέσο Έλληνα. Επομένως, αν η κυβέρνηση δεν μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό, ας το πει και ας μην προσπαθεί να μετακυλήσει την ευθύνη στις πλάτες των ψηφοφόρων της. Και κάτι ακόμα. Έστω ότι πάμε σε δημοψήφισμα:


Η κυβέρνηση δε θα πάρει θέση επί του ερωτήματος; Θα σηκώσει τα χέρια ψηλά και θα πει «παιδιά, ό,τι πείτε»;


----------



## pidyo (May 3, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Ωστόσο, τότε δεν ήξερα ότι δημοσιονομικά ζητήματα δεν μπορούν εκ του συντάγματος να τεθούν σε δημοψήφισμα



Δεν ισχύει αυτό και πρόκειται για συχνή παρανόηση. Η διατύπωση του Συντάγματος (άρθρο 44, παρ. 2) είναι: 



> O Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας προκηρύσσει με διάταγμα δημοψήφισμα *για κρίσιμα εθνικά θέματα*, ύστερα από απόφαση της απόλυτης πλειοψηφίας του όλου αριθμού των βουλευτών, που λαμβάνεται με πρόταση του Yπουργικού Συμβουλίου.
> 
> Δημοψήφισμα προκηρύσσεται από τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας με διάταγμα *και για ψηφισμένα νομοσχέδια που ρυθμίζουν σοβαρό κοινωνικό ζήτημα, εκτός από τα δημοσιονομικά*



Μόνο δημοψήφισμα για νομοσχέδια δημοσιονομικού περιεχομένου απαγορεύεται, όχι δημοψήφισμα για κρίσιμο εθνικό θέματα με δημοσιονομική πτυχή.


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2015)

Α, οκ. Δεν είχα διαβάσει για αυτήν την ερμηνεία - φαντάζομαι όμως πως κι εδώ, όπως και σε άλλα συνταγματικά ζητήματα, θα υπάρχουν και διάφορες απόψεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2015)

Ομολογώ ότι αυτόν τον καιρό είμαι επηρεασμένος από το βιβλίο _Σκέψη, αργή και γρήγορη_ που διαβάζω. Ο νομπελίστας συγγραφέας εξηγεί τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στο Σύστημα 1 (τη γρήγορη, σχεδόν αντανακλαστική σκέψη) και το Σύστημα 2 (την αργή, μελετημένη σκέψη που επεμβαίνει όταν το Σύστημα 1 «ζοριστεί» επειδή το υπόψη πρόβλημα δεν είναι αυτόματο παιχνιδάκι). Πολύ απλοποιημένα όλα αυτά, αξίζει να διαβάσετε το βιβλίο.

Στην ουσία, αυτό που έχει αποδειχτεί τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι ότι ακόμη και ειδήμονες συχνά επιλέγουν να απαντήσουν σε ένα παρεμφερές, λάθος, αλλά πολύ πιο εύκολο ερώτημα, που μπορεί να το χειριστεί το «Σύστημα 1» προτού καν προλάβει να ενεργοποιηθεί το «Σύστημα 2». Συνεπώς, τα δημοψηφίσματα με πολύπλοκα ερωτήματα είναι κοροϊδία. Ο κόσμος θα ακολουθήσει το σκόρδο ή το κρεμμύδι ανάλογα με άλλες απόψεις και αντιλήψεις του.

Με άλλα λόγια, δεν έχει σημασία η διατύπωση, ο λαός θα ψηφίσει με βάση ένα απλό δίλημμα (όπως ψηφίζει εδώ και χρόνια, άλλωστε, στις εκλογές: «με εμένα που θα σου μοιράσω λεφτά ή με τον άλλον που σου φερόταν άσχημα;»)

Τούτων λεχθέντων, θα έχει πολλή πλάκα να δούμε μια διατύπωση «εθνικού θέματος» που δεν θα περιλαμβάνει λεπτομερείς δημοσιονομικές περιγραφές, τη θέση που θα πάρει η κυβέρνηση και το τι θα κάνει αν το δημοψήφισμα έρθει τούμπα από αυτό που θα υποστηρίξει (γιατί κάτι θα υποστηρίξει, έτσι δεν είναι; Ή θα το παίξει Πόντιος Πιλάτος και θα πει, «ό,τι πει ο λαός»;)

Αν τώρα επιβεβαιωθεί αυτό που θα υποστηρίξει η κυβέρνηση, θα είναι υπόλογη για την καθυστέρηση και τα όποια απόνερα του δημοψηφίσματος. Αν η απάντηση είναι αντίθετη, η κυβέρνηση δεν θα μπορεί να απαντήσει: «θα κυβερνήσουμε όσο καλύτερα μπορούμε στη γραμμή που έδωσε ο λαός ακόμη και αν διαφωνούμε 100%»,αφού η κυβέρνηση που είναι σε τόσο καθαρή διαφωνία με το εκλογικό σώμα απλώς παραιτείται και πηγαίνει στις κάλπες --όπου θα πρέπει να αλλάξει εκλογικό πρόγραμμα σύμφωνα με το δημοψήφισμα. Μπλέξιμο. (Ας θυμηθούμε ότι την προηγούμενη πενταετία είχαμε τεκμαρτή ασυμφωνία κυβερνήσεων-λαϊκού αισθήματος με βάση δημοσκοπήσεις ή περιφερειακές εκλογές και διαρκή επίκληση στη διαφωνία με το λαϊκό αίσθημα.)

Ένα τελευταίο: το δημοψήφισμα είναι έγκυρο εφόσον υπάρχει συμμετοχή του 40% τουλάχιστον των ψηφοφόρων. Με συμμετοχή στις εκλογές γύρω στο 65%, αρκεί τα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης να κηρύξουν αποχή (40% του 65% = 27%) για να βγει τζούφιο το αποτέλεσμα. Και μετά;


----------



## daeman (May 3, 2015)

Zazula said:


> ...
> 
> Είναι ο μοναδικός σωστός τρόπος για το χαρτί υγείας αυτός με την άκρη μακριά απ' τον τοίχο; ΝΑΙ—ΟΧΙ



Toilet Paper History: How America Convinced the World to Wipe

Τέλος στη διαφωνία αιώνων για το χαρτί υγείας: Ξετύλιγμα από πάνω ή από κάτω;

Seth Wheeler - Wrapping or toilet paper roll. Patented Sept. 15, 1891

Και μια που λέτε για τα δημοσιονομικά:
_Poop Culture: How America Is Shaped by Its Grossest National Product_


----------



## dharvatis (May 3, 2015)

Το καλύτερο ερώτημα για δημοψήφισμα το διάβασα στο FB:
_Πιστεύετε ότι τα λεφτά φέρνουν την ευτυχία;_ :-D


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2015)

Σταύρος Τσακυράκης: Δημοψήφισμα χωρίς νόημα

(Γμτ! Κι αυτό, στην _Καθημερινή_ δημοσιεύτηκε, σήμερα... Σόρι, Άζι!]

nickel: Για την ακρίβεια, εδώ.


----------



## azimuthios (May 3, 2015)

Μη μου ζητάς συγγνώμη, δόκτορα. Καθημερινή διαβάζω από τότε που ήμουν φοιτητής. Αλλά έμαθα να επιλέγω και να φιλτράρω τι λέει και πολύ περισσότερο να ξέρω εξαρχής σε ποιο χώρο ανήκει. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που τον τελευταίο χρόνο, ή και από το 2012 και μετά, όσοι φανερά ή συγκαλυμμένα δεν στηρίζουν, μισούν, σιχαίνονται (διαλέξτε όποιο) την παρούσα κυβέρνηση τσιτάρουν ή ποστάρουν ή αναπαράγουν την Καθημερινή, πιστεύοντας κιόλας με ζέση ότι αποτελεί το αντικειμενικότερο έντυπο στον κόσμο και επομένως ό,τι γράφουν οι "χρωματισμένοι" και μη "δημοσιογράφοι" της αποτελεί θέσφατο και κανόνα. 

Το παραπάνω άρθρο το θεωρώ καθαρά προπογανδιστικό και τις εκφράσεις του περί θράσους αισχρές. Αλλά ευτυχώς, έχω ακόμα την επιλογή σε αυτό το φόρουμ να διαβάζω ή να μη διαβάζω. Απλώς δεν αισθάνομαι πια άνετα όταν συμμετέχω σε ένα δημόσιο φόρουμ που πλέον ανοιχτά και απροκάλυπτα παίρνει και προωθεί πολιτική θέση. Και για να προλάβω: όποια και αν είναι αυτή.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2015)

Άζι, εδώ μέσα όποιος θέλει λινκάρει άρθρο φιλοκυβερνητικό (ασχέτως κυβέρνησης) και μπορούν να έρθουν οι υπόλοιποι να σχολιάσουν ελεύθερα και εποικοδομητικά. Και όποιος θέλει μπορεί να βάλει σύνδεσμο σε κείμενο αντιπολιτευτικό και να έρθουν πάλι άλλοι να το σχολιάσουν. Έτσι γίνεται από τότε που άνοιξε το φόρουμ. Και να έρθει κάποιος και να γράψει «ψόφα» και να του δείξουμε την εξώπορτα. Αν πάντως υποψιαστώ ότι μιλώντας για «προπαγανδιστικό άρθρο» υπονοείς ότι το έβαλα εδώ επειδή κάνω προπαγάνδα για κάποιον και όχι επειδή έχω απόψεις για τα πράγματα που συμβαίνουν και νιώθω ότι εδώ σίγουρα μπορώ να τις εκθέσω και να τις συζητήσω ελεύθερα, πρέπει να σε ευχαριστήσω γιατί προφανώς θεωρείς ότι το φόρουμ έχει καθοριστικό ρόλο στις εξελίξεις.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σταύρος Τσακυράκης: Δημοψήφισμα χωρίς νόημα



Είναι καλή και οικονομική αυτή η ιδέα του Τσακυράκη, νομίζω.

Κανένα, λοιπόν, νόημα δεν έχει στις σημερινές συνθήκες το δημοψήφισμα και γι’ αυτό δεν νομίζω ότι πρόκειται να αποφασιστεί η διεξαγωγή του. Η κυβέρνηση ρίχνει την ιδέα για εσωτερική κατανάλωση. Γνωρίζει ότι υπάρχει μια μειοψηφία στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που επιλέγει την καταστροφή και θέλει να υπενθυμίσει ότι η λαϊκή βούληση είναι συντριπτικά αντίθετη. *Οι διάφοροι, όμως, εσωκομματικοί υπολογισμοί μπορούν να εξυπηρετηθούν με ένα κομματικό δημοψήφισμα.* Ας στήσουν οι οργανώσεις του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κάλπες και ας μετρήσουν πόσοι είναι από τη μια πλευρά και πόσοι από την άλλη. Ενα τέτοιο δημοψήφισμα αφενός θα είναι ανέξοδο για το κράτος, αφετέρου δεν θα αποπροσανατολίζει στέλνοντας προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις λάθος μηνύματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Το παραπάνω άρθρο το θεωρώ καθαρά προπαγανδιστικό και τις εκφράσεις του περί θράσους αισχρές. Αλλά ευτυχώς, έχω ακόμα την επιλογή σε αυτό το φόρουμ να διαβάζω ή να μη διαβάζω.


Γιατί, ποιος και πώς θα μπορούσε να σου στερήσει αυτή την επιλογή δηλαδή; Άκουσες τίποτε για απαγορεύσεις αλά τούρκα στο ελληνικό ίντερνετ;


----------

